# How to SLI 2 gtx 260



## meanman

I have a mate who want to sli them so how do you do it he only as a wide bridge so he says and he only wants to sli 2 cards does that matter? also does he have to put a power supply to the second card?, he as added the card but its not being recongnized in device manager or nvidia control panel.
also he says there are 2 places on the cards to put the bridge which one is the right one?
Sorry about all the questions but he is driving me mad with phone calls 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Chad

Yes, you do need to attach a pci-e power cable to the new card aswell. Follow these instructions

http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_howtobuild_3.html


----------



## meanman

the cards both have 2 power connectors so he will need 2 8 pin and 2 6 pin power cables coming of his psu?


----------



## The Chad

meanman said:


> the cards both have 2 power connectors so he will need 2 8 pin and 2 6 pin power cables coming of his psu?



Step 3 



> Connect the PCI Express supplementary power connectors to each of the graphic cards


----------



## meanman

I didnt even no you could get a PSU with that many power supplies on it for the GPUs
Cheers for your help


----------



## 87dtna

gtx260's should have two 6 pin connectors each, no 8 pins.  So you need four 6 pin plugs.  Most power supplies, unless really high end, only come with two.  Most of the time when you buy a graphics card it comes with molex to 6 pin adapters.

BTW just curious what motherboard he has?  Perhaps it doesn't even support SLI!  Only Xfire perhaps.


----------



## funkysnair

doesnt matter which tab you put the sli bridge on, the only reason there is two is incase you want to run more than 2 in sli....

i know who it is asking these questions meanman, bless him he is so simple loool

once he gets the power leads all connected up and the sli bridge on he will be ready to go


----------



## meanman

Cheers Funky yep he is a simple sole his hobbies include reading the phone book collecting string and sniffing shoe polish.

He is now saying that he has found the molex to 6 pin adapters. in the GPUs box and they have 6 pin to go in the gpu and on the other end there is two molex connectors on each of them does this mean he will have to connect both molex connectors to his psu? meaning 4 molex all toghether from that one card.


----------



## bomberboysk

meanman said:


> Cheers Funky yep he is a simple sole his hobbies include reading the phone book collecting string and sniffing shoe polish.
> 
> He is now saying that he has found the molex to 6 pin adapters. in the GPUs box and they have 6 pin to go in the gpu and on the other end there is two molex connectors on each of them does this mean he will have to connect both molex connectors to his psu? meaning 4 molex all toghether from that one card.



Check his power supply, if it doesnt have enough gpu connectors it may be a lower powered or older power supply that will not be able to cope with the load of two gpu's in SLI.


----------



## 87dtna

meanman said:


> Cheers Funky yep he is a simple sole his hobbies include reading the phone book collecting string and sniffing shoe polish.
> 
> He is now saying that he has found the molex to 6 pin adapters. in the GPUs box and they have 6 pin to go in the gpu and on the other end there is two molex connectors on each of them does this mean he will have to connect both molex connectors to his psu? meaning 4 molex all toghether from that one card.





bomberboysk said:


> Check his power supply, if it doesnt have enough gpu connectors it may be a lower powered or older power supply that will not be able to cope with the load of two gpu's in SLI.




Do what bomber said first....but my old 700w OCZ PSU was enough to power a 4870 X2 so just because it doesn't have enough connectors doesn't mean it won't work.

I would run 1 of the PCIe connectors to each of the cards, and then 1 of the molec to PCIe connectors to each of the cards.  Mix it up a little, don't put all the load on one rail.


----------



## kyleswitch

For a Gtx260 you need two 6pin connectors, so for two gtx 260's you need... 4

This power has 4 PCIe connectors 2 are 6 pins and 2 are 6 pin plus 2.  There is enough Amperage and watts to SLI on this power supply.  It got great reviews of how efficient it is.  and for the price, I think it's worth it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815002


----------



## 87dtna

I would get a lot of different PSU's before that XIGMATEK when in that 100+ price range.

Example, I would WAY rather take a corsair over a xigmatek-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## kyleswitch

Im using the 650tx, its a great PSU, but it doesn't have the right connectors  it only has 2 8pin PCIe connectors unless I'm mistaken.  The reason I picked that PSU is that it is highly recommended and has the right connectors/efficient.


----------



## 87dtna

kyleswitch said:


> Im using the 650tx, its a great PSU, but it doesn't have the right connectors  it only has 2 8pin PCIe connectors unless I'm mistaken.  The reason I picked that PSU is that it is highly recommended and has the right connectors/efficient.



They are both 6+2 pin, meaning the 2 is separated but can be put together.  That way you have the option of either using 6 or 8 pins.

I would have no trouble SLI'ing two 260's with that PSU.  Like I said just use one of the PCI connectors to each 260, and then 1 each of the molex-pcie adapters to each of the cards.


----------



## kyleswitch

87dtna said:


> They are both 6+2 pin, meaning the 2 is separated but can be put together.  That way you have the option of either using 6 or 8 pins.
> 
> I would have no trouble SLI'ing two 260's with that PSU.  Like I said just use one of the PCI connectors to each 260, and then 1 each of the molex-pcie adapters to each of the cards.



Your right, I'm mistaken.  I had to double check my own power supply.  So Yes, I would go with the 750tx, or if you want a modular power supply go with the 750hx.

Modular: a power supply that you can actually plug in/unplug the cables you want/need.  It comes with all the cables, but you are able to plug the ones you need in.  Just if someone didn't know :good:


----------

